# Shooting video at night.



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello all,

Not sure where to put this, please move if it's in the wrong place. 

This year was my first haunt and although I tried to capture it with my Kodak ZX5, I failed miserably. I couldn't capture anything and i have some pretty bright LEDs in areas. Most shots are completely black in even reasonably lighted places. 

Although I documented everything in the daytime via video I would have loved to have gotten footage of the haunt in action at night, how it was designed to be seen. I also don't want to rely on infrared (although this is cool for some applications so wouldn't mind having) or additional non-native light. I want to capture the haunt as it was meant to be experienced. 

I really don't want to make this mistake again as I believe having video footage is critical for marketing and such. I'd like to start preparing to purchase equipment to be able to shoot low light/night footage next year and as I set up throughout the summer for marketing purposes. 

Can anyone make recommendations on what equipment I will need to shoot quality HD video in the dark? Let me know if a thread already exists on this... couldn't find one. 

As always, thanks!

-jimmy


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Sony handycams seem to be favored for low light filming.

I have the HDR-CX380 and it does a pretty good job.

That said, I still have to augment my haunt lighting with additional hand held lights to come up with good, clear night footage.

Dave, at PandemicCemetery on YouTube, has some good advice:


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

I have always shot with a Sony Handicam TRV27. I use about 4 or 5 of these in my haunt to get numerous points of view as one camera isn't able to capture everything that goes on. I have been using these cameras for a dozen years now and love their nightshot capability. While it is not high definition, you can judge yourself from my haunt videos that it does more than acceptable job in low lighting. I bought most of them used on Ebay and have been well satisfied. Please PM me if you have any more questions on this. Glad to help in any way I can. 

By the way, I enjoyed you Autumn's Gate slideshow. Great use of lighting, which is not my strong point. May pick your brain in the future.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We tend to use still photos and use them to make a slideshow video with Windows Movie maker.


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Great tips and resources, thanks everyone 

I too have fun opening up the aperture and capturing shots with my camera. I wish I could get that level of light with a device to shoot video. 

My brain is scabbed over and ripe for the picking, glad to share my experiences (limited they may be). Apologies for the gross metaphor 

-jimmy


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Also filming right at sunset helps too. I bought the light dave recommends and its works great! Adds light and you can adjust the brightness. I have also used it for other events too.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Some good tips above. If your camera has a 'night scene' mode, sometimes that is helpful. Beyond that, using wide apertures (low f-stop), higher ISO settings (at the risk of graininess on the image) and wide angle lenses helps. If shooting stills, then a camera tripod can help you get more optimal settings above and make up for it with long exposures, or even HDR shots if that is the look you're after.

Not explicitly familiar with the ZX5 and if the image is completely 'black' then that is obviously an issue, but I've never tried to get a 100% crystal clear, lighted shot of my haunt. (links in signature) It's not a documentary, or place where I've wanted to capture every facet in crystal clear, extreme detail. I just let the dark shadows, uneven light, etc be part of the ambiance.


----------

